# What will our United club passes get us?



## gwenco (Jun 23, 2012)

We just received these in the mail and they expire 12/2013 and are suppose to be worth $50 a piece. Does anyone know what amenities if you will, are in these clubs? 

TIA!


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 23, 2012)

http://www.united.com/web/en-US/content/travel/airport/lounge/default.aspx


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 24, 2012)

Airline club lounges are great things.  Take advantage of those free passes.  Most of them provide free booze, snacks, internet access, newspapers / magazines, etc. all in a more comfortable setting.

I have never joined any of  the airline lounge clubs, but my corporate Diners Club card carries free access in lots of them, even at obscure places like Isle or Man or Cluj, Romania.  Even better, my Platinum elite status with AA gives me lounge access to AA and partner lounges on international trips.  Since I never fly domestically, that is all of my trips.  I love the BA Galleries lounges in particular.


----------



## BevL (Jun 24, 2012)

When we fly first class on Alaska we get into their lounge.  It's a much more comfortable way to spend time than in a chair at the gate.

Have a drink, a snack, watch some TV.  It's just a little pampering.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 24, 2012)

We got two of those passes as well.  Since we travel w/ our DD (11 yo), would we have to buy another pass to use it, or do they allow children to accompany parents?  Anyone know?

Kurt


----------



## BevL (Jun 25, 2012)

PigsDad said:


> We got two of those passes as well.  Since we travel w/ our DD (11 yo), would we have to buy another pass to use it, or do they allow children to accompany parents?  Anyone know?
> 
> Kurt



Don't know the answer but if you can't find it online, Flyertalk would be the place to post.  My guess would be they might let her in if it's not too busy when you go, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 25, 2012)

PigsDad said:


> We got two of those passes as well.  Since we travel w/ our DD (11 yo), would we have to buy another pass to use it, or do they allow children to accompany parents?  Anyone know?
> 
> Kurt



There is usually a guest fee involved.  With my corporate Diners Club card's lounge access, I get in free, but if I take a guest, they have to pay a guest fee, which varies by lounge and can be looked up on the Diners Club website and is usually ~$25.


----------



## linsj (Jun 25, 2012)

PigsDad said:


> We got two of those passes as well.  Since we travel w/ our DD (11 yo), would we have to buy another pass to use it, or do they allow children to accompany parents?  Anyone know?
> 
> Kurt



What you have are one-time passes that do not have guest-added privileges. You would have to pay for your child to use the lounge with you.

If you had an annual lounge membership, you could bring a guest in for free.

FYI: These passes are for one-time entry, not one day. They don't include in-and-out privileges.


----------



## gwenco (Jun 29, 2012)

*Great! Thank you!*

Gee,  now I have to fly somewhere soon..!!!


----------



## Darlene (Jul 1, 2012)

Since the serve alcohol, children are not allowed in the United lounges.


----------



## linsj (Jul 1, 2012)

Darlene said:


> Since the serve alcohol, children are not allowed in the United lounges.



This isn't true. I've seen children in many of the lounges, and they all serve alcohol.


----------



## fluke (Jul 1, 2012)

linsj said:


> This isn't true. I've seen children in many of the lounges, and they all serve alcohol.



Yes it is not true, United Club members may bring their families, below is directly from website.



Home > Travel information > Airport information > United Club and lounges > Club access
 Club accessCustomers ticketed with other Star Alliance® carriers should consult the policy from each member airline or the Star Alliance lounge policy regarding lounge access.

United ClubSM members 
United Club members have access to United Club locations and select partner lounges. Access privileges and credentials vary by club type. Refer to the chart below for more details.

Clubs or lounges Access Guests allowedc Credentials required 
United Club

US Airways Club
  2 or familya United Club card 
Valid ID 


Star Alliance branded loungesb
and Business Class lounges owned by Star Alliance member airlines  1 United Club card 
Boarding pass for travel on a Star Alliance flight departing from the airport in which the lounge is located 


a. Family is defined as the member’s spouse and children under the age of 21.

b. The Star Alliance operates branded lounges in London, Los Angeles, Nagoya and Paris.

c. Guest must meet the same Star Alliance itinerary requirements as the member and access the designated lounge with the eligible member.

United Star Alliance Gold members 
United Star Alliance Gold members may visit Star Alliance Gold lounges. (Look for the Star Alliance Gold logo at the entrance.)

Access privileges and credentials vary by club type. Refer to the chart below for more details.

Clubs or lounges Access Guests allowedc Credentials required 
United Club

US Airways Club
  1 Star Alliance Gold card 
Boarding pass for travel in conjunction with a Star Alliance international flight 


All Other Star Alliance Gold Loungesd
(look for the Star Alliance Gold logo at the entrance)   1 Star Alliance Gold card 
Boarding pass for travel on a Star Alliance flight departing from the airport in which the lounge is located 


c. Guest must meet the same Star Alliance itinerary requirements as the member and access the designated lounge with the eligible member.

d. At some departing airports, a contract lounge may be available. Invitation to access the lounge will be presented to the customer during check-in.

United Global FirstSM, United BusinessFirst®, United First® and United Business® customers


----------



## fluke (Jul 1, 2012)

Sorry above didn't copy well but I think you get the gist.


----------



## Darlene (Jul 1, 2012)

On the back of the United Club passes it says -
You must be 21 years of age or older to redeem. 

When I called United, they told me that no kids were allowed in the lounge. I even questioned them because we have been in the Delta Sky Club lounge many times with our kids, and again she said no one under 21 was allowed. Maybe what they should say is that the United Club passes do not work for anyone under 21. 
Darlene


----------



## mav (Jul 2, 2012)

I have found that you can CALL United Airlines 4 times and get 2 to 3 different answers about just about any question you ask. The latest was picking my seats on a connection thru Munich on Luftansa. United said I could only get my seat for that portion of my trip at the airport. I called Luftansa  and they said the same thing, I can only get my seats assigned at the airport. Just for the heck of it I tried it myself on line  and  I was able to pick them 23 hours ahead of time. This is just one  of many examples. Oh well. Part of the adventure.  BTW I got great seats!


----------

